# how long is a holiday



## sharon288 (Jul 12, 2014)

so have been having a good look around here and started a little note book for things to ask about with authorities here ie health care. My question for now is how long can i stay in Spain and still stay a resident in UK. If I come back to uk after this period how long before i can return to Spain as a visitor again. We are considering my OH taking up residency to buy a property but then i would not make the "permanent move" for a while.......the main reason for this is that i have an elderly parent in UK so want to be mainly based in Spain with oh but to be able to return to uk with driving license insurance etc in place incase of an emergency


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sharon288 said:


> so have been having a good look around here and started a little note book for things to ask about with authorities here ie health care. My question for now is how long can i stay in Spain and still stay a resident in UK. If I come back to uk after this period how long before i can return to Spain as a visitor again. We are considering my OH taking up residency to buy a property but then i would not make the "permanent move" for a while.......the main reason for this is that i have an elderly parent in UK so want to be mainly based in Spain with oh but to be able to return to uk with driving license insurance etc in place incase of an emergency


I know residency rules have been /are being changed in the UK atm, & I'm not well up on them - but looking at it from the other direction...


Residency in Spain & pretty much everywhere else is governed by how much time you spend there - you can own property & not be resident & can be resident without owning property

As far as Spain is concerned you are resident after you have been here for 90 consecutive days. After that, you aren't considered to be a visitor & would not officially be covered by your EHIC. 

Tax residency is separate & different - that kicks in after 183 days here in total, not consecutively, in a calendar year.

you can use your UK driving licence in Spain until it expires


----------



## sharon288 (Jul 12, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> I know residency rules have been /are being changed in the UK atm, & I'm not well up on them - but looking at it from the other direction...
> 
> 
> Residency in Spain & pretty much everywhere else is governed by how much time you spend there - you can own property & not be resident & can be resident without owning property
> ...


thank you the health issue wont be a problem i know i can get cover for a trip of up to a year, and tax wise no income as i am retiring early so my only income will be savings. it was not so much worrying about residency in spain more about losing my residency in uk as that would affect my uk car insurance etc


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sharon288 said:


> thank you the health issue wont be a problem i know i can get cover for a trip of up to a year, and tax wise no income as i am retiring early so my only income will be savings. it was not so much worrying about residency in spain more about losing my residency in uk as that would affect my uk car insurance etc


it doesn't matter about having an income or not, it's having to make tax returns & declaration of world-wide assets 

I would imagine that they'll be able to tell you about residency criteria in the UK on our Britain forum - maybe ask there?

Britain Expat Forum for Expats Living in the UK - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------

